# Breadpool, like a deadpool but for troons.



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello Kiwifarms. With the recent announcement of PhilosophyTube going trans, I felt that the need for a deadpool but for people going trans, I call it breadpool. Here's how it works, you leave a list of potential troons, and if one of them transitions I'll donate 100 dollars to a charity of your choice. @ me when we got a winrar.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 30, 2021)

You utter genius chad you.

Throwing Arin Hasen from Game Grumps in the ring as he's a popular choice in the Jim Stephanie thread.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

My picks are Vaush, Virgil Texas, and Billie Eilish.


----------



## byuu (Jan 30, 2021)

I'll bet all my GME short positions on Joshua Moon.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> You utter genius chad you.
> 
> Throwing Arin Hasen from Game Grumps in the ring as he's a popular choice in the Jim Stephanie thread.


how long will this thread go until we have a winner? A month?



garakfan69 said:


> I'll bet all my GME short positions on Joshua Moon.


@Null are you trans?


----------



## Rusty Crab (Jan 30, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> I'll bet all my GME short positions on Joshua Moon.


to prevent deplatforming, this might actually be the smart play.

PUT ON THE WIG NULLINA.


----------



## 12FluidOunces (Jan 30, 2021)

Lowtax, Richard Kyanka (formerly) of Something Awful.

Troon name: Katie Kyanka


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

12FluidOunces said:


> Lowtax, Richard Kyanka (formerly) of Something Awful.
> 
> Troon name: Katie Kyanka


if you get the name right ill up the donation to 500.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 30, 2021)

My top three guesses are Arin Hanson, because he’s pretty sus as is, HBomberguy, because Breadtube, and Dobson, because that would make my day.
Long bet on Dick Masterson; not trooning out, but adopting one of the other, more typical letters.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Jan 30, 2021)

I nominate Peetz, Chantal's balding woke ex boyfriend and roommate who loves MLP, Sailor Moon, and furry pron.


----------



## Wish I knew (Jan 30, 2021)

Nominating Quinton Kyle Hoover


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jan 30, 2021)

QuintonReviews to avoid becoming Moviebob 2.0 or HBomberGuy to one-up Philosophy Tube as the Kween of Breadtube.
Wild card: George Ouzonian to gain relevance again.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> My top three guesses are Arin Hanson, because he’s pretty sus as is, HBomberguy, because Breadtube, and Dobson, because that would make my day.
> Long bet on Dick Masterson; not trooning out, but adopting one of the other, more typical letters.


hbomberguy is a good guess.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 30, 2021)

geovonnigeovonni said:


> hbomberguy is a good guess.


He’s got it all.
Autism, gamer, SJW, big brain, bisexual, balding, manlet, and some shit about defending some sex pest or whatever.
He’s my favorite to win, or lose. Depending on your point of view.


----------



## EggImpregnator (Jan 30, 2021)

Nick Avocado
Pad Gardner


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> He’s got it all.
> Autism, gamer, SJW, big brain, bisexual, balding, manlet, and some shit about defending some sex pest or whatever.
> He’s my favorite to win, or lose. Depending on your point of view.


if you win what charity do you pick?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 30, 2021)

geovonnigeovonni said:


> if you win what charity do you pick?


Trans Lifeline.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Trans Lifeline.


really, not the Trevor project, or the Bill and Melinda gates foundation?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jan 30, 2021)

geovonnigeovonni said:


> really, not the Trevor project, or the Bill and Melinda gates foundation?


Donate it to Mermaids, DM Josh a gift card, buy Kevin Gibes a new transformer, I don’t really care.
Just do something funny.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 30, 2021)

Megan Rapinoe "Mark"


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jan 30, 2021)

The user reading this


----------



## soy_king (Jan 30, 2021)

Robert Chipman, in a desperate attempt to get into Nostalgia Chick's pants somehow.

Trans name= Roberta


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 30, 2021)

ImAllexx and/or Pyrocynical


----------



## pepper (Jan 30, 2021)

brian david gilbert.


----------



## augment (Jan 30, 2021)

Another vote for Arin "Arina" Hanson and Rich "Susan" Kyanka.
Adding votes for Steven Jay "Boogeline" Williams and Greg James "Onisia" Daniels.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 30, 2021)

ALR's gf Necky I could see going FTM or Non binary, they'd probably call themself something stupid like Deano.

Projared cause he has a history of crossdressing, he'd pick a weeb name like Mayumi.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jan 30, 2021)

My bet is Greta Gustava. The fat faggot actually owns weapons and has said he's not afraid to use them (in Minecraft). Also he tried to assassinate Dear Leader once.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 30, 2021)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> My bet is Greta Gustava. The fat faggot actually owns weapons and has said he's not afraid to use them (in Minecraft). Also he tried to assassinate Dear Leader once.


I think this is for the act of trooning out, not for post eupohria suicide.

@geovonnigeovonni What do you want to do for the day of the rope, if anything?


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jan 30, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> I think this is for the act of trooning out, not for post eupohria suicide.
> 
> @geovonnigeovonni What do you want to do for the day of the rope, if anything?


I picked Gustava because he actually acted like Deadpool (i.e., tried to kill someone).


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Jan 30, 2021)

Kezzbox
Dan from Inuendo studios
Sean and Jen

In that order.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jan 30, 2021)

As the first participant of the General Guntuber thread, I'm gonna pop a squat on calling it on Karl Kasada of InRangeTV.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 30, 2021)

Russell Greer, he's going to show all those whores how to be a real lady.


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm saying Yandev with his lust for big tiddies and it'll be the next great thing for him besides getting a women. Second prediction will be Tyler McVicker with surrounding oneself with trannies and being the white knight of them. Lastly, I think Quinton would after being embarrassed of his failures with women and trooning to stay relevant in his sphere.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

BibiLivesMatter said:


> I'm saying Yandev with his lust for big tiddies and it'll be the next great thing for him besides getting a women. Second prediction will be Tyler McVicker with surrounding oneself with trannies and being the white knight of them. Lastly, I think Quinton would after being embarrassed of his failures with women and trooning to stay relevant in his sphere.


tbh yandev would probably kill himself b4 trooning.



Aaa0aaa0 said:


> I think this is for the act of trooning out, not for post eupohria suicide.
> 
> @geovonnigeovonni What do you want to do for the day of the rope, if anything?


oh nothing officer, except perhaps rape a glownigger's anus so hard it prolapses and then use their intestines to hang him.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 30, 2021)

Anyone who cheerleads for contrapoints will eventually troon out, so I'm betting that Quentin Reviews and HBomber are both <18 months away from going full HRT.

Also Pyrocynical- he's already been outed for obese-furry-fart-fetishism, so he's got no dignity left to preserve.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

Snuckening said:


> Anyone who cheerleads for contrapoints will eventually troon out, so I'm betting that Quentin Reviews and HBomber are both <18 months away from going full HRT.
> 
> Also Pyrocynical- he's already been outed for obese-furry-fart-fetishism, so he's got no dignity left to preserve.


Furries are cheating.


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 30, 2021)

One more for the arin hanson pile.
Tho I wonder if he'll dip his toes in and say he's gender fluid first.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

s0mbra said:


> One more for the arin hanson pile.
> Tho I wonder if he'll dip his toes in and say he's gender fluid first.


It doesn't count unless he says he's trans.


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 30, 2021)

geovonnigeovonni said:


> It doesn't count unless he says he's trans.


Oh no I think he's gunna go full tranny. Just don't know if he'll try to do what sonicfox did and pretend to be genderfluid for like a week before just coming out as straight tranny


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 30, 2021)

s0mbra said:


> Oh no I think he's gunna go full tranny. Just don't know if he'll try to do what sonicfox did and pretend to be genderfluid for like a week before just coming out as straight tranny


sonicfox went trans? oh god.


----------



## s0mbra (Jan 30, 2021)

geovonnigeovonni said:


> sonicfox went trans? oh god.


I think?
I could be getting him mixed up with some other degenerate loudmouth furfaggot


----------



## Calculus (Jan 30, 2021)

Shaun from breadtube. He has strong TWAW opinions.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 30, 2021)

whatever I feel like said:


> Russell Greer, he's going to show all those whores how to be a real lady.


The better question is what would he do first, troon out or fix his face?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 30, 2021)

soy_king said:


> The better question is what would he do first, troon out or fix his face?


The state will only pay for one and its the one that will only make his life worse.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2021)

soy_king said:


> The better question is what would he do first, troon out or fix his face?


He can't fix his face.  He already had the surgery and it failed.


----------



## TERF respecter (Jan 30, 2021)

Some good ones already mentioned, some YTers who definitely fit the profile of high trooning susceptibility are Xanderthal, Faraday Speaks and David Sherratt(Discordspies). All youngish, autistic males in the wider, tranny worshipping and saturated left wing youtube cult. If I had to choose one that's not already been mentioned I'll take David Sherratt.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> He can't fix his face.  He already had the surgery and it failed.


If that's the case, might as well go full Renee. Then Taylor Swift would have to date her so that she wouldn't be called a transphobe.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 30, 2021)

While its to a charity of the better's choice, some thematically apropriate ones would be women's shelters, men's shelter's, men's mental health resources, men's community support (so you're less likely to troon if you feel fufilled in your day to day activitied), charities for horses (estrogen and all), charities for body image, those that help beast cancer patients and others needed reconstructive plastic surgery thats not just elective, groups making a difference for abused children, and so on.  If you're religious, health and youth focused practices within your chosen denomination. Anything that makes a difference for the most vulnerable and most affected.

Or donate it all in a three way tie between ISIS, the proud boys, & null, whatever.  I know this is for a laugh but helping out people affected by troons or preventing the troon cascade with this forum sounds really nice.


----------



## Calculus (Jan 30, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> While its to a charity of the better's choice, some thematically apropriate ones would be women's shelters, men's shelter's, men's mental health resources, men's community support (so you're less likely to troon if you feel fufilled in your day to day activitied), charities for horses (estrogen and all), charities for body image, those that help beast cancer patients and others needed reconstructive plastic surgery thats not just elective, groups making a difference for abused children, and so on.  If you're religious, health and youth focused practices within your chosen denomination. Anything that makes a difference for the most vulnerable and most affected.
> 
> Or donate it all in a three way tie between ISIS, the proud boys, & null, whatever.  I know this is for a laugh but helping out people affected by troons or preventing the troon cascade with this forum sounds really nice.



I’d say donating to null is helping those affected by troons too. For example, nowhere else was allowing anything bad about Yaniv for a while, despite victims coming forward. This is also one of the few places left on the net that you can call a man a man without being banned. The tranny news thread is great resource too.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jan 30, 2021)

Calculus said:


> I’d say donating to null is helping those affected by troons too. For example, nowhere else was allowing anything bad about Yaniv for a while, despite victims coming forward. This is also one of the few places left on the net that you can call a man a man without being banned. The tranny news thread is great resource too.


Null is the neutral of those three everyone is fine with since it means there's a site we can shitpost on tomorrow.  You're very right, I sadly learned more about LONG TERM trans health including ftm kidney problems & hysterectomies as well as a higher blood pressure related stuff for mtfs.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Jan 31, 2021)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> While its to a charity of the better's choice, some thematically apropriate ones would be women's shelters, men's shelter's, men's mental health resources, men's community support (so you're less likely to troon if you feel fufilled in your day to day activitied), charities for horses (estrogen and all), charities for body image, those that help beast cancer patients and others needed reconstructive plastic surgery thats not just elective, groups making a difference for abused children, and so on.  If you're religious, health and youth focused practices within your chosen denomination. Anything that makes a difference for the most vulnerable and most affected.
> 
> Or donate it all in a three way tie between ISIS, the proud boys, & null, whatever.  I know this is for a laugh but helping out people affected by troons or preventing the troon cascade with this forum sounds really nice.


as long as they take paypal ill donate to whatever charity of the winner's choice with proof.

also your movie sucks is my 4th pick


----------



## Wuornos (Jan 31, 2021)

Onision/Gregory James Daniel/James Jackson/whatever he changes his name to next..



But I want the money if I win. Fuck charity.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Jan 31, 2021)

My money is on Quinton Reviews for sure. 
Also, I'm going to be optimistic and say Mode_View. Eventually Kev-kev is gonna grind him down.


----------



## PandaChai (Jan 31, 2021)

Spoony, just to really tie up that shit sundae of a failure.


----------



## KinoCiudățel (Jan 31, 2021)

I bet pretty soon someone from Rooster Teeth will troon out. Looking through a list of them I think Ryan Haywood might in a desperate attempt to distract from his sex pestilence. Another candidate would be Jon Risinger.
I could also see Jack from RLM donning a wig and calling himself Jacqueline. 
Finally, I'm also going to add Arin Hanson. It's an obvious one but it's all lining up for him. If he goes through a divorce, I guarantee he will troon out instantly. My prediction is he will name himself after an anime character. It won't necessarily be a super Japanese name, but it will definitely be from some kind of anime.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 31, 2021)

>calling it breadpool
>not calling it Dreadpool

Come on.


----------



## PyrrhicRustle (Jan 31, 2021)

KinoCiudățel said:


> I could also see Jack from RLM donning a wig and calling himself Jacqueline.


I can't even begin to picture what the rest of their reaction would be.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm going Boogie.  He'll need another reason to get pity and protection.


----------



## Canoodler (Jan 31, 2021)

I am going with Dick Masterson.


----------



## HanSolo (Feb 1, 2021)

Jonathan "Full" McIntosh / RadicalBytes - "Pop Culture Detective"


----------



## Trapitalism (Feb 1, 2021)

Adam Conover from Adam Ruins Everything. Since it's over, there's no need to preserve branding.


----------



## supremeautismo (Feb 1, 2021)

_Soon the pain will be over..._


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 1, 2021)

I reckon Quinton. His hero worship of Contrapoints, his social awkwardness and his self-loathing are the perfect combo.


----------



## High Tea (Feb 1, 2021)

If being obsessed with Contrapoints is the qualification, then The Distributist is in the running.


----------



## gradex (Feb 1, 2021)

I'll add a speed runner into the mix since they're all one lost WR away from lopping it off, so I'll go with Cheese05.

As a second pic, I'll go with Torje.


----------



## Barbigny (Feb 3, 2021)

gradex said:


> I'll add a speed runner into the mix since they're all one lost WR away from lopping it off, so I'll go with Cheese05.
> 
> As a second pic, I'll go with Torje.


Cheese seems too gay to be an AGP troon and too vocal about his gayness to be an androphile troon. My vote is for frameperfect or pixelperfection or whatever the squeaky voiced guy that plays the SM64 romhacks calls himself (if he hasn't already).


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 4, 2021)

Since there are actually more girls trooning out these days than men, I'm gonna go ahead and say that any woke nerd girl that isn't already calling herself a they/them or he/they nonbinary soft trans whatever will do so eventually. Especially if they're white and/or under 35.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Feb 4, 2021)

I could see Peter Coffin eventually dropping the "they/them" routine and trooning out properly at some point, even if just in a desperate bid for attention, although I could equally see him burning any remaining bridges with BreadTube entirely and eventually joining forces with the TERFs, in a similar manner to fellow dissident leftist Jason Unruhe.

Unlike some other people here, I can't see Hbomberguy ever trooning out. As "woke" as he is, he seems to have enough of a self-deprecating demeanor to know that he'll never be a woman.


----------



## Desparagus (Feb 4, 2021)

Smart money's on Arin Hansen.
But man, I would love for Gothic King Cobra to troon because he might also become a candidate for least passable.


----------



## geovonnigeovonni (Feb 4, 2021)

did anyone guess tyler reks?


----------



## Mr Metron666 (Feb 21, 2021)

Suris The Skeptic


Mr Metron666 said:


> Well, he 's become a full-on V-tuber and has a new verison of his catboy avatar which looks even creepier. And you're probably not gonna believe this (oh who am I kidding, of course you will), it has BOOBS!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Horrifying
> ...


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Nov 22, 2021)

12FluidOunces said:


> Lowtax, Richard Kyanka (formerly) of Something Awful.
> 
> Troon name: Katie Kyanka


well he killed himself so you're at least half right.


----------



## Monoko (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm glad this thread got necrobumped because good lord this is just a jolly idea

I would like to cast in an oddball and say pamperchu will transition at some point. If it ends up happening I have to buy everyone in this thread a game on steam


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2021)

CyricZ, a long-time mod and contributor to GameFAQs.  He went from looking like this, in 2002:




to this, in 2020:




Classic CyricZ was nice, modern downy CyricZ is a troon gunt guarder.  If I ever find out that he trooned out, I'll post about it in the GameFAQs thread.


----------

